# Which Substrate?



## Shrimpy (29 Mar 2013)

Red Bee Sand
H.E.L.P Soil
Environment Soil
Ebi Gold

Just wondering which one to use for my new tank?


----------



## windyboona (29 Mar 2013)

I would go with ebi gold , as a novice I used this to set up my first crs tank , now I use this in all my shrimp tanks with great results ! It also keeps the water parameters nice and stable


----------



## Shrimpy (29 Mar 2013)

I have read that it stops buffering the ph after about a year is this true? My other concern is the people selling it don't use it in their own tanks, do they know something we don't? Have you tried any of the others as a comparison?


----------



## basil (29 Mar 2013)

What kind of shrimp will you be keeping in the tank?


----------



## Shrimpy (29 Mar 2013)

I'm thinking taiwans


----------



## windyboona (29 Mar 2013)

I've heard the same , but still shouldn't be a problem ,I only use RO water remineralised in my tanks and could easily suck up the old stuff and replace with new .
I've also kept and bred rhinos,Cherrys ,yellows,and orange shrimp in a nano with fluval substrate capped with dennerle shrimp gravel and had no probs !


----------



## Shrimpy (29 Mar 2013)

I tried the fluval stuff before and hated it, it hardly lowered the ph.


----------



## windyboona (29 Mar 2013)

Yeah I know but the ph didn't really bother me or the Cherrys ,it's still 6.5 two years on and they are breeding well ,so I havnt changed it .


----------



## Shrimpy (30 Mar 2013)

I'm sure the fluval stuff is fine for the cherry shrimp. I need something that will guarantee a low ph though as i want to try a few Taiwans. I decided on the red bee sand anyway, the next day delivery swung it for me.


----------



## basil (30 Mar 2013)

Ime your better off without active substrates for neocardina sp such as cherries. They prefer slightly harder water to cardina such as Taiwans and active substrates you mention will all soften the water and make it slightly acidic. If you have 1 tank and want to keep both species, I'd be inclined to make it suitable for the Taiwans though. The cherries will be fine but you wont get the best out of them. I'm also using Ebi gold, and can report good results for my Taiwans


----------



## Shrimpy (30 Mar 2013)

No, this tank will be for taiwans only. I have had enough of cherry shrimp, i feel all grown up like the day the stabilisers come off my bike


----------



## basil (30 Mar 2013)

Shrimpy said:


> No, this tank will be for taiwans only. I have had enough of cherry shrimp, i feel all grown up like the day the stabilisers come off my bike



Great stuff - prepare for many headaches, heartbrakes and much money spending!!


----------



## Shrimpy (30 Mar 2013)

Thanks for the confidence boost


----------



## basil (30 Mar 2013)

It's also very satisfying when it goes right......apparently!!


----------



## Shrimp Toast (5 Apr 2013)

I also use Ebi for my Taiwans, they are breeding away quite happily on it. Avoid Fluval though, I had it in my CRS tank and barely had any babies survive on it!


----------



## Shrimpy (13 Apr 2013)

Just found this Substrate | Shrimp Keeping bit late now :\


----------



## mafoo (13 Apr 2013)

Shrimpy said:


> I'm sure the fluval stuff is fine for the cherry shrimp. I need something that will guarantee a low ph though as i want to try a few Taiwans. I decided on the red bee sand anyway, the next day delivery swung it for me.


I set my new tank up with colombia flora base. The pH was 5. I actually had to add some tap water to get the pH back up.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (15 Apr 2013)

Shrimpy said:


> I have read that it stops buffering the ph after about a year is this true? My other concern is the people selling it don't use it in their own tanks, do they know something we don't? Have you tried any of the others as a comparison?


 
Very interesting statement. I wonder where did you get that information.


----------



## Shrimpy (15 Apr 2013)

Just by looking at the pictures on the website. All the shrimp seem to be on Akadama.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (15 Apr 2013)

I would advice to contact them maybe to inquire. I am most sure 80% of soil used in breeding tanks is Ebi.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Apr 2013)

Got some Ebi Shrimp Soil at the weekend, love the colour and texture! Great for Nanos too due to grain size!!


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Apr 2013)

Just ordered Ebi gold too.  Looking forward to setting something up


----------



## dfektor (7 Jun 2013)

damnit i just necro'd old thread I could have asked on here lol
best value substrate??


----------



## Dane (21 Jun 2013)

Ebi gold offers clearer water, shirakura lasts longer. It all depends what your tank is set up for.


----------



## LancsRick (21 Jun 2013)

"Best value" really depends on what you want from it. If you're going for an invert substrate and using rocks or additives for any parameters for example, then molar clay is the best. If you want an all in one solution, then Dane has flagged a couple of options. More details required .


----------



## jojouk (21 Jun 2013)

Where is the best place to buy Ebi from, only found a couple of stockists in the UK


----------

